# Leather Palmed gloves



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Do leather palm gloves really work? For some reason i would envision them falling apart really easy at the seam between the leather and cloth ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

I have dakine cobra's for this season, have yet to try them on the mountain, but like they fit and seem like they'll be warm enough. not quiet sure on the breathability however


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Do leather palm gloves really work? For some reason i would envision them falling apart really easy at the seam between the leather and cloth ....


my buddy has 4 seasons on his old ronins lol...they look like hell but they have lasted. 

looking for gloves is a pain in the ass lol. those dakines look nice, ill check them out.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i have some dakine cobras in red. they durability and waterproofing is great on them. i always put my hand down when carving on ice and it doesnt do anything to these mittens, while it would shred my older gloves. breathability seems good enough, the fact that i have no complaints about it should say its good.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i have some burton leather shaun white gloves...not sure of the model, but i believe they're burton RPM gloves. i was looking for a leather glove and got an awesome deal on these. probably have 75 days on them w/o any problems. thin, warm, waterproof, and holding up really well. breathability is the only issue, but not too bad though.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

just got the grenade gas gloves for my birthday they seem really nice and all of the reviews for them are good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

crazyface said:


> i have some dakine cobras in red. they durability and waterproofing is great on them. i always put my hand down when carving on ice and it doesnt do anything to these mittens, while it would shred my older gloves. breathability seems good enough, the fact that i have no complaints about it should say its good.


good to hear, how warm are they?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have the dakine cobras too in brown, and they are really nice, but i think the water proofinghas worn off i need to get some more. they are not overly warm or cool, i can wear em in spring but i would def goto my mittens if it is below freezing. (my hands get cold really easily)


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mtmgiants said:


> just got the grenade gas gloves for my birthday they seem really nice and all of the reviews for them are good.


hmm you couldnt pay me to use grenade lol. im looking at some burton RPMs and some dakines those look like my top two choices right now. also looking for some pow or celteks if i find a good price but i dont think its happening.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

leather gloves are waterproof as all hell. though i personally wouldn't sacrifice the breathability of GORETEX!!!


----------

